# Venison sausage recipe?  Pineapple/jalapeño



## cobrafnd

I am looking for a recipe for smoked link venison sausage jalapeño and pineapple.  Anyone have a good one they wouldn’t mind sharing?  Made our first smoked link last weekend and it turned out great.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazzycajun

Not a recipe but Walton’s inc has a pineapple bratwurst seasoning that you could tweak. I have used venison in many of their of there brats seasoning I add pork though good luck.


----------



## cobrafnd

Around here, if you have it made, they use canned crushed pineapple.  That’s what I am looking for.  Thanks though.  The pineapple seasoning may be good in some Jerky!


----------



## indaswamp

Hmmm. that sounds good! I just made a batch of goose/pork jalapeno and sharp cheddar:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...eno-chedder-smoke-sausage-snack-links.271905/

Might give you some ideas for a recipe...


----------



## indaswamp

FYI, Pineapple, Nashi Pear ,Kiwi Fruit and Papaya all have the enzyme Bromelain, or papain which breaks down animal proteins. This is the reason they are used in meat marinades. I'm sure there is a way to make pineapple sausage because it is sold in butcher shops across the country. You gotta have the right recipe though or your sausage will just turn to mush. I can not verify it but I hear that cooking the pineapple neutralizes the enzyme. Maybe JJ can comment on this.
Might need to use dehydrated pineapple in your sausage. At any rate,I'll be interested in what you come up with.


----------



## indaswamp

crazzycajun said:


> Not a recipe but Walton’s inc has a pineapple bratwurst seasoning that you could tweak. I have used venison in many of their of there brats seasoning I add pork though good luck.



From Walton's site:


> A sweet and fruity twist on the traditional bratwurst. You can add up to 2 lbs of dehydrated pineapples to give it some extra sweetness! You can use fresh Pineapples as well if you are planning on making a fresh product as well, just make sure to blanch them first. Cut them up and add them and some ham to a pizza for a Hawaiian treat!


https://www.waltonsinc.com/pineapple-bratwurst-seasoning


----------



## cobrafnd

That is good info, and I have heard that about the pineapple as well.  I saw on Facebook the other day one of our local butchers that was gearing up for deer processing, and they had a cart at Sam's completely full of canned pineapple.  Maybe they are cooking it first?  Maybe the canning process takes care of the problem with the Bromelain?  Wish there was more info online, because like you said... everyone around here makes it.


----------



## chopsaw

There was a thread on here about someone that tried fresh pineapple and had bad results . 
I always refer to Poli's site just for idea's and amounts . He has a chicken pineapple formula under fresh sausage . 
Might help you out .


----------



## chopsaw

Found it . It was sticks 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hawaiian-snack-stick-fail.240579/#post-1508958


----------



## oddegan

Last year I made pineapple and green pepper brats. Total disaster. Whole batch went in the dumpster because the acid in the pineapple turned the meat into mush. Literally mush. It was like school paste.


----------



## cobrafnd

Oddegan... what form of Pineapple did you use?  Fresh, canned, etc?  I am being told by our local butcher they use crushed pineapple.


----------



## oddegan

Fresh and super ripe. I chopped it right before adding to the mix. I think I maybe should have let it drain for a while first. My idea was to reduce the water I add to the mix and use the pineapple juice to make up the difference. WRONG!


----------



## indaswamp

Got to blanch the fresh pineapple in 190* water to deactivate the enzyme, then let it cool before adding to meat. <thumbs up>


----------



## oddegan

I learned my lesson. I've heard there are forums on the interweb where you can learn about stuff before you try it.


----------



## indaswamp

LOL! Been there and done that!


----------

